# mamiya 645 pro tl



## ambrogea (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi all,

 could anyone tell me the value of a mamiya 645 in general? 
the one i ahve in mind come with MAMIYA -SEKOR 80mm,a MAMIYA -SEKOR ZOOM ULD 105-210mm and 1 MAMIYA-SEKOR 55mm. how much you think it worth?
thanks

i recently shoot a roll of ilford400 pro with a mamiya zm/28mm mamiya and the result is sharp


----------



## ambrogea (May 2, 2011)

purchased it anyway...


----------



## Mike_E (May 2, 2011)

I'd say it's worth whatever you paid for it.  

Enjoy it, it's a fine camera.


----------



## ambrogea (May 3, 2011)

Mike,
thanks,
 camera came with a mamiya lens sekor 55mm, 80mm and a massive 105-200mm and 2 120 film holder and paid $360 for the set ( don;t know if it's a good deal or not)... the prism finder is not AE though, so i don;t know how to apply  correct aperture/speed yet. i don;t have a light meter.


----------



## Mike_E (May 3, 2011)

It does sound like a good deal.  A Gossen Luna Pro is a good inexpensive light meter, you might look into one of those.  In the meantime read through this.. Ultimate Exposure Computer

   Good shooting.


----------



## djacobox372 (May 9, 2011)

You got a great deal!
The camera with just the 80mm lens and one back is worth aroun $350.  With all the other stuff I'd value it at well over $500


----------

